# new knife



## dawgwatch (May 21, 2017)

Just finished a new knife with homemade burlap micarta handles which came out a little smaller than I wanted but still satisfied with it being that it is number 4...


----------



## T-N-T (May 21, 2017)

Looking good cuz.  Keep it up!


----------

